# Wunschfarben bei NOX Bikes



## oldrizzo (2. Dezember 2005)

Morsche,

man kann die Frames ja in Wunschfarbe lackieren lassen, zumindest lt. Info auf Eurer Seite, dort ist aber nur eine bescheidene Anzahl an Farben aufgelistet mit dem Hinweis, dass weitere Farben auf Anfrage möglich sind. 

Drei Fragen dazu: 

01. Wie lange dauert es ca. bis man seinen Rahmen hat (vom Tag der Bestellung an gerechnet)? 
02. Können Sonderlackierungen (z.B. Metallic) vorgenommen werden?
03. Kann man sich den Rahmen auch unlackiert schicken lassen (z.B. zum selber lackieren) oder macht Ihr das nicht? Ich frage deshalb, weil bei anderen Herstellern die Rahmen nicht nackt verschickt werden, bzw. nur mit eingeschränkter Garantie.....


----------



## Deleted55432 (5. Dezember 2005)

Morgen,

leider sind nur die Farben wie sie auf der Internetseite dargestellt sind erhältlich.
Bei uns ist das mir der Garantie ebenfalls so wie bei anderen Herstellern..... wir könnten ihn in raw verschicken können dann aber keine Garantie mehr auf den Rahmen geben.

Wir hoffen auf Verständnis 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2005)

moin,

ja, das ist wohl so und ich kann es auch verstehen, aber danke für die antwort.


----------



## Joe Dirt (15. Dezember 2005)

...und wie schon Henry Ford sagte: "sie können ihren Wagen bei uns in jeder Farbe bestellen, solange es schwarz ist."  

man kann halt nicht alles können...  



Gruß Joe


----------



## der T (18. Dezember 2005)

Black is still beautiful...folks

...if you want to come in 2nd - follow me!

Scholli meld dich mal wegen Rahmen 2006....grinz!
[email protected]


----------



## MasterK (28. April 2006)

ich kram den fred ma wieder aus :

heißt das also, dass, wenn ich nen rahmen umlacke, die garantie verfällt ?

und noch eine frage : ist es möglich, die decals für nen airbone bei euch nachträglich zu kaufen ?


----------



## Deleted55432 (3. Mai 2006)

Morgen,

Ja bei vielen Herstellern ist es so das wenn man anfängt den Rahmen zu entlacken oder zu sandstrahlen entfällt die Garantie........... bei uns auch.

Der Garantieverfall bezieht sich nicht auf das lackieren, sondern auf die Art wie man den alten Lack vom Rahmen entfernt.

Ja du kannst bei uns Decals für deinen Airborne bestellen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MasterK (6. Mai 2006)

hmmmm, verstehe...

2 sachen noch :

kann man das bei euch machen lassen ?

verfällt sie auch, wenn ich den alten lack nur anschleife ?

danke für eure mühe !


----------



## Deleted55432 (8. Mai 2006)

Morgen,

Ja in der Regel machen wir sowas........ natürlich gegen einen Mehraufwand (der auf die Farbe und Verfügbarkeit ankommt)


Das mit dem alten Lack anschleifen ist ein guter Punkt..... es gibt einige Hersteller die das z.B. dulden andere nicht.

Ich persöhlich würde es dulden es kommt natürlich auf das geschick des schleifers und des malers an. Jemand hat mal bei LAST gefragt.. 
Sandstralen etc. NEIN schleifen JA 

Du wirst immer auf der richtigen seite stehen wenn du das dem Hersteller überlässt.


Gruß Christian


----------



## Deleted55432 (8. Mai 2006)

Morgen,

ca. 85 â¬ wenn die Farbe erhÃ¤ltlich ist.
Ansonsten bitte anfragen.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (10. Mai 2006)

Und da macht ihr dann alles?
Also lackieren und schleifen?
Und wie sieht es mit dem Auseinanderbau aus? Würde das gleich mit einem kompletten Lagerwechsel kombinieren...
Müsste ich das selbst machen oder würdet ihr das machen? Genauso wie das Abkleben von ''Innenlagerraum'', etc.?

Ach ja mein Rahmen ist eloxiert, stellt das ein Problem da?
mfg Jannik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osi22 (11. Mai 2006)

Nox Cycles schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> 
> ca. 85  wenn die Farbe erhältlich ist.
> Ansonsten bitte anfragen.




Hi!

Bedeutet das jetzt, wenn ich Beispielsweise einen Eclipse slt Rahmen bestelle, auch möglich ist statt schwarz eine andere Farbe zu wählen und den ganzen dann so zu bekommen? Wenn möglich, wieviel + Zeit beansprucht dies?

-osi22-


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Mai 2006)

osi22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Bedeutet das jetzt, wenn ich Beispielsweise einen Eclipse slt Rahmen bestelle, auch möglich ist statt schwarz eine andere Farbe zu wählen und den ganzen dann so zu bekommen? Wenn möglich, wieviel + Zeit beansprucht dies?
> 
> -osi22-



Würde mich auch interessieren, konkret für die Farbe Weiss.

Grüße.


----------



## nox-ährich (15. Mai 2006)

Ich hab mal eine andere Frage un will dafür keinen extra Thread aufmachen.
Sind die Rahmen bei euch in der Regel ulverbeschichtet oder nasslackiert.
Gruß
 nox-ährich


----------



## Deleted55432 (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo nox-ährich,

dein Airborne ist gepulvert............ 
05 Startrack ist Lackiert........


Es kommt bei uns auf den Rahmen an.
Pauschal kann man es nicht sagen....hoffe ich konte dir ein wenig helfen.

Wenn du eine bestimmt Frage zu einem Rahmen hast kannst du mir gerne schreiben: [email protected] 


Gruß Christian


----------



## nox-ährich (15. Mai 2006)

Ne danke des langt schon.
Gruß
 nox-ährich


----------



## Bump Machine (18. Juni 2006)

Nox Cycles schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> 
> Ja bei vielen Herstellern ist es so das wenn man anfängt den Rahmen zu entlacken oder zu sandstrahlen entfällt die Garantie........... bei uns auch.
> 
> ...




wie schauts dann aus wenn ich ihn perlstrahlen lasse?? is sanfter als sandstrahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meti (21. Juni 2006)

nur mal so eine frage ! wieso bekommt mann denn startrack eloxiert und denn eclipse slt nicht ?


----------



## Säsch__ (3. Oktober 2006)

Also leute immer schön den karton vom rahmen behalten


----------



## hansania (19. Oktober 2006)

meti schrieb:


> nur mal so eine frage ! wieso bekommt mann denn startrack eloxiert und denn eclipse slt nicht ?



Da häng ich mich mal mit rein: Ist es denn möglich, den Eclipse eloxiert zu bekommen? Für welchen Preis, wenn es denn möglich ist?


----------



## HC 8.0 (19. Oktober 2006)

ich sag nur 2007/2008


----------



## Johnny Rico (7. Januar 2007)

HC 8.0 schrieb:


> ich sag nur 2007/2008



Bezieht sich das jetzt auf hansanias Post? Eclipse in Eloxiert und somit leichter wäre prima. (und 2007 hamma ja nu)


----------



## Kanventsmann (8. Januar 2007)

Nox Cycles schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> leider sind nur die Farben wie sie auf der Internetseite dargestellt sind erhältlich.
> Bei uns ist das mir der Garantie ebenfalls so wie bei anderen Herstellern..... *wir könnten ihn in raw verschicken können dann aber keine Garantie mehr auf den Rahmen geben.*
> ...



Wäre an einem Rahmen in roh interessiert. Ist das möglich?

Gruss
K.


----------



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

um welchen Rahmen handelt es sich den???

Gr Ch


----------



## Kanventsmann (9. Januar 2007)

ChrisHighFR 6.5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um welchen Rahmen handelt es sich den???
> 
> Gr Ch



Ups, ja das sollte man dazuschreiben: Crossfire1

Gruss
K.


----------



## T to the OBI (25. Januar 2007)

mal ne frage wenn sich bei euch der garantieverfall auf die art des entlackens bezieht muss es ja ne möglichkeit geben wie ich mein rahmen abschleifen/entlacken darf zum neu lacken und trotzdem die garantie behalte oder???


----------



## spikychris (31. Januar 2007)

Servus! 

Aaaaalso, ich habe mir jetzt gelbe Excalibur Laufräder gekauft. Wollte mein Airborne halt gerne ein bisschen mehr zweifarbig haben. Aber irgendwie finde ich jetzt, dass es mir nicht gefällt, wenn da jetzt z.B. noch eine gelbe Sattelklemme dran ist und lauter so kleinigkeiten (was ich dann eigentlich schon vor hatte). Würde es seeehr gerne in Rot machen. Dies beißt sich dann aber ziemlich mit dem Gelb der Aufkleber. Hab ja hier schon gelesen, dass man diese auch nachbestellen kann. Gäbe es die denn auch in anderen Farben, oder nur in dem NOX typischen Gelb?

Greez.. Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

